# The Squadron Shop is Coming Back



## MIflyer (May 27, 2021)

_From an e-maiI got today. I am also told that Revell-Monogram has moved all its production back to the USA. Too many problems with serious mistakes the PRC was making. _

Hello fellow modelers! 

We are excited to announce that squadron.com will be returning, under new ownership and management! Squadron will be back!!!

As most of you know, MMD-Squadron Holdings, LLC (The parent company of squadron.com and Military Model Distributors) filed for Chapter 7 bankruptcy earlier this year. After 53 years of providing a place for modelers around the world to purchase their new and most favorite models and supplies, the end looked like it was upon us. This was a travesty we could not let happen!

Knot Models is a hobby merchandiser founded in 2016 that primarily does business in the Amazon Marketplace. Knot Models was founded by Chris Decker, a 20 year industry veteran who has built up and sold both hobby retailers and manufacturing companies over the years. Some of you might be familiar with Trident Hobbies, which became FreeTimeHobbies.com, and the model lines, Midship Models and Yankee Modelworks. Chris founded or was instrumental in bringing these lines to the marketplace. 

In April of 2021, Knot Models purchased the business assets of MMD-Squadron holdings from the bankruptcy court in Texas. We have been working tirelessly since then to rebuild and replace the systems that squadron.com needs to operate. We have also been working to source inventory from manufacturers and distributors around the world. Our goal is to relaunch squadron.com in early June of 2021 with over 15,000 products available for you to purchase!

As we get closer to our launch date and have more details, we will be sending out more information. We are excited and eager to join you in this new chapter of Squadron.com!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 27, 2021)

Gave you a bacon because I truly hope this effort succeeds and that Chris can bring home that tasty porcine product.


----------



## MIflyer (May 27, 2021)

The odd thing is that Tamiya also moved their production from China back to Japan and reports an explosion of new interest in their products since the pandemic lockdowns.


----------

